# Father and Son Success!



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

We had a great season with two toms down, two different days. The one my son got was a true limb-hanger.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Limb hanger??


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Header said:


> Limb hanger??


you could hang him off a "limb" by his spurs....


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

those are some serious hooks...


----------

